# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên thiết kế JDpaint Tp.HCM | máy CNC

## noithatkimanh

Mô tả công việc:
Tuyển nhân viên thiết kế JDpaint Tp. HCM
Cần tuyển nhân viên vẽ Jdpaint Tp. HCM

Do nhu cầu phát triển và nâng cao chất lượng phục vụ ( vẽ mẫu theo yêu cầu khách hang đặt gia công cho máy CNC điêu khắc gỗ tại Cty ) , bên mình cần tuyển 1 nhân viên biết thiết kế trên phần mềm JDpaint, yêu cầu biết thiết kế tranh phong cảnh, tranh dân gian Việt Nam, hoa văn chạm khắc gỗ, yêu cầu vẽ 3 trong 4 hình bên dưới, kích thước tùy ý, vẽ xong các bạn gửi vào hộp thư :Email :noithatkimanh1@gmail.com , các bạn để nguyên màu và vector nha
CÔNG TY TNHH NỘI THẤT KIM ANH SÀI GÒN
Thương Hiệu CÔNG TY TNHH NỘI THẤT KIM ANH SÀI GÒN (VN)
Địa chỉ: Số 95 Lê Văn Khương, Ấp 5, Đông Thạnh, Hóc Môn, Tp. HCM
ĐKKD : 0311467238 - Ngày cấp 5/1/2012 Cấp bởi sở kế hoạch đầu tư thành phố Tp. HCM
Số điện thoại : (08) 3711.2994
Hotline : 0969 558 662
Vui lòng điền các thông tin sau và gửi vào mail để mình tiện liên lạc :
Họ tên :
Tel :
Email :
Mức lương đề nghị :
Thời gian bắt đầu làm việc 25/7/2013
Cám ơn các bạn đã đọc tin

----------

